# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  keeping discus

## eidos

Hi to all,

i would like to find out that if i were to keep discus and others fishes such as cardinal tetras, holland ballon ram, lampeyes, is it possible to feed all the different fishes with the same commercial food like *tetra bits*? will the food be snapped up by the smaller fishes, resulting in starvation of the discus?? 

How do u identify the sex of the discus??

----------


## loupgarou

as long as discus is full grown., no problem. growing discus must be fed pretty much. so that's going to give you a tank full of algae (or if you underfeed them., stunted discus)

----------

